# OMH lillian scent



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

How much would you use in the walmart recipe? .7


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

yes that is what I would use


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

I use 1 oz ppo...so 7 oz in the full-size walmart recipe. I like my scents pretty strong.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

With Lillians OMH I only used 5.3 ounces for the 7 pound batches....then I used 4 ounces of OMH and 1 ounce of the Honey L' Occtaine. Vicki


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I use .7 oz ppo of Lillian's OMH as well.


----------

